# Hardwood: staples or cleats?



## kansasflooring (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer cleats. You guys?


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

staples here.

How bout finish nailers?

I use a 15 ga. hitachi. It blasts craters into prefinished.
THinking of going 16 ga. for pre-fin!?


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Staples here unless its a real brittle kind of wood. Then I use cleats.

16 gauge angled Paslode Impulse for finish.


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

I use 2" kleets bostich they have worked great for me


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Depends on the subfloor; Powernail cleats over ply, Bostich staples over OSB. 
Senco angled, I believe 15 ga. nailing close to base/or wall to be covered by shoe mold/base as much as possible.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I use both depending on thew wood being installed. Engineered floor gets stapled. A guy a know here in town just glued 700 feet on a subfloor when I tried to tell him a staple gun would have been done in two days:laughing::laughing:


I use angle dewalt i think its a 16 angle.....I also glue and nail the end planks:clap:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep. I glue the ends as well. Only makes sense.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

NEhardwoodfloor said:


> staples here.
> 
> How bout finish nailers?
> 
> ...



Buy yourself a face nailer that shoots T nails & you won't have any problem with the craters. Barely tell where you nailed after you fill.

I use cleats.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

whatevers in the truck..=)


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

Like a concrete t nailer?


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

our crews use cleats, it covers most if not all manufacturers specs on what type of fasteners to use.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

We have both. I probably prefer the staples because they are cheaper.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

opiethetileman said:


> I use both depending on thew wood being installed. Engineered floor gets stapled. A guy a know here in town just glued 700 feet on a subfloor when I tried to tell him a staple gun would have been done in two days:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> I use angle dewalt i think its a 16 angle.....I also glue and nail the end planks:clap:


Umm...I can glue 700 ft in a day :whistling I can actually glue faster than I can staple come to think of it. The only downside to gluing is the cost. Imo it makes a better floor.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Umm...I can glue 700 ft in a day :whistling I can actually glue faster than I can staple come to think of it. The only downside to gluing is the cost. Imo it makes a better floor.


I can glue too. but this morron put down CDX as a subfloor 7/16":laughing:..Over wood subfloor I prefer to staple because I had a floor fail from mannington and they said if it was stapled they would warranty it.  That house was the head of blue cross and blue shield for florida:shutup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

opiethetileman said:


> I can glue too. but this morron put down CDX as a subfloor 7/16":laughing:..Over wood subfloor I prefer to staple because I had a floor fail from mannington and they said if it was stapled they would warranty it.  That house was the head of blue cross and blue shield for florida:shutup:


Sounds like you no useada green glue :whistling Mannington has always been great with warranties in my experience. They WILL walk away if you use another manufacturer's glue however :thumbsup:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

CLEATS BABY !!! staples are for paper and office use , not hardwood.:laughing:


----------

